# Problem with Anubias in high light



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Hello!

I see that one of the plants that Amano almost always uses it Anubias of different kinds. Ïm setting up my tank all over again tomorow, and will be using a hugh piece of driftwood in there. I was going to use Anubias myself, but I have a really hard time keeping it in good shape unless im able to keep it in the shades of other plantes. I know its a low light plant, but is there some way of keeping it on the spotlight so to speak? From what I have been to gather from photoes Amano have no problem with this. So, any advice would be greatly apriciates!


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Hanzo,

What happens to the Anubias when it's in high light? Do the leaves curl? Does it develop green spot algae?


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Thansk for you reply!

The first thing that happens to me is that green spot algea starts appearing. Then the leaves kinda loses mass, it's almost like it gets thinner so to speak. After this the leaves gets small yellow spots that develops into hols. After this the whole leaf just dies. The anubias always put up new leaves, and this will last for some weeks before it's gone. So it's kinda a stale mate. New leaves sprouts out, and the old one dies. Problem is that it looks really bad :roll: 

So, does this help explain? I know my spelling is a mess


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Well, now I must ask about your water parameters and your dosing routine. Are you using CO2? What is your water like?

The yellowing sounds like a K or Mg deficiency. Do the leaf veins remain green as the leaf yellows?


----------



## Hanzo (Mar 9, 2004)

Hmm, so I guess this really is a problem only I'm having then?

I do think most of my parameters are good, but here's a small runup:

PH 6,7
KH 2
GH 2
No3 10
fertz: Only PMDD, around 10-15ml every day.
Lights, four 70W MH lights, Osram dayligh bulbs (5200Kelvins)
450L, around 110 gallons or so.

I have many high demands plants, and all of this are growing like crazy. No problem with algea anymore. I don't have access to PO4, so I must keep my lights high (pendels) to avoid green spot algea on my plants. I guess this could be the problem with the green spots on the anubias as well, but I'm not sure.

The whole leaves looks the same, no difference between veins and the rest. I was going to post a pic, but the same secund as I walk over to the tank, the lights when out for the nigh :roll: 

I will try posting some pics of this tomorrow, thanks for all your help so fare!


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

This thread has great information/advice on preventing spot algae for Anubias sp under high light:

Anubias Spot Algae Prevention

Carlos


----------

